# I Want Stryker and Ferno stretchers



## jamesbond05 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi. I want to buy ambulance stretchers and will pay for used but functioning ambulance stretchers. Preferably stryker power pro xt 6500, mx-pro, and Ferno Power and manual stretchers. All weight capacity will be bought from 500lb to 700lb. Call or text me at anytime *<moderator removed number>*. Regardless of location in the country I can organize pick up. Thanks


----------



## Achilles (Feb 24, 2013)

Stupid question, I know :wacko: 
But, why?


----------



## jamesbond05 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm still looking for fer no power and stryker power pro xt cots. Anyone who helps me find will get 10% of  the cost of the stretchers. I need about 8. thanks


----------



## billydunwood (Nov 27, 2013)

jamesbond05 said:


> I'm still looking for fer no power and stryker power pro xt cots. Anyone who helps me find will get 10% of  the cost of the stretchers. I need about 8. thanks


What are you looking at spending per stretcher?


----------



## jamesbond05 (Nov 28, 2013)

billydunwood said:


> What are you looking at spending per stretcher?



Depending on the year and condition, I'm thinking around $5k each. You have some or know someone who does? I need about 8. Thanks


----------



## Flight-LP (Nov 30, 2013)

At $5k you can forget about the Power Pro, $7-8k is about the best you'll find.

Have you tried calling Acadian or AMR, they may have some spares that they're looking to offload.

Also, there are plenty of online used options.


----------



## billydunwood (Nov 30, 2013)

Flight-LP said:


> At $5k you can forget about the Power Pro, $7-8k is about the best you'll find.
> 
> Have you tried calling Acadian or AMR, they may have some spares that they're looking to offload.
> 
> Also, there are plenty of online used options.


Wrong. I already found some power pros at 4.7k each for him. Gave him the info, just waiting to see if the company has enough for him


----------



## Flight-LP (Dec 1, 2013)

Ebay or a "global distribution specialty company" like Med Worldwide that may or may not be able to deliver a product?

At that price, does the unit come with batteries? Is it up to date on inspection and PM? Accessories?

Sounds a little too good to be true.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 1, 2013)

billydunwood said:


> Wrong. I already found some power pros at 4.7k each for him. Gave him the info, just waiting to see if the company has enough for him



I'd be suspicious of buying a power pro for under 5K.


----------



## billydunwood (Dec 1, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'd be suspicious of buying a power pro for under 5K.


From a licensed business who has been around for years and who regularly does business with city and state governments, I wouldn't.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 1, 2013)

billydunwood said:


> From a licensed business who has been around for years and who regularly does business with city and state governments, I wouldn't.



Power pros have not been around for a very long time. I would be asking questions along the line of "why are you guys selling them?" and "why are you selling them for soo cheap?"

Most places will sell extremely old or broken gurneys that can't be fixed for cheap.


----------



## jamesbond05 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks  for all the responses guys. I really appreciate it. Yes I will be calling Medworldwide with a lot of questions on Monday. Maybe the ones they have are very old with high hours but hopefully I can get some detailed when I call. Or maybe they git them for a deal and don't mind offloading them for such a nice price.

Thanks again
Omega


----------



## Nick Gawriluk (Aug 24, 2016)

Usually a PowerPro used will be going for about 9000 or so depending on condition. Also, ask for the serial number and date of manufacturer. Stryker may or may not work on them if they are too old. Ran into this a few months ago.


----------

